# Sticky  The Show Me Thread - All of the "Show Me Your....." threads linked here.



## sleeks

Seems like there are more of these "Show Me" threads popping up. Thought it would be nice to have a central spot linking in to all of them.

*To keep the clutter to a minimum, please PM me with any suggested changes or new threads to add. Thanks*

Soffit

Theater Seats

Floor Plans

Screen Walls

Before and After Pictures

Official 2.35:1 screen picture thread

DIY Speaker Gallery

small theater builds

Anamorphic Lens setups

Color Schemes

Racks

Another Rack Thread

Another Rack Thread - This one is DIY

Cabinet Style Rack Thread

Sliding Media Storage

Sconces

Columns

Bass Traps

Projector Mounts

Fabric Frames - GPowers Thread

Another Fabric Frame Thread - Canvas Stretcher Bars

Risers

Stages

Doorways

Theater Signs

Bars

Rope Lighting

Flooring/Carpet

Media Storage

Completed Theater

Drop Ceiling


----------



## cuzed2

Thanks for doing this - a nice reference string !!


----------



## rutlian

Great idea this will help a lot of members who are just getting ideas from other members stuff. Way to go.............


----------



## sleeks

Added the bar photos thread....


----------



## bpape

Great idea. Thanks for putting this together.


Bryan


----------



## sleeks

Added a rope lighting thread to the list.


----------



## Chuck1906

This is like shopping at Super Walmart....you come to one place and get everything you need...well you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## PeaPod7

Do we have a dedicated carpet thread? That would be good to add also, especially since that is where I am at in my stage of construction







.


----------



## sleeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeaPod7* /forum/post/13009762
> 
> 
> Do we have a dedicated carpet thread? That would be good to add also, especially since that is where I am at in my stage of construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




If you start one up, just PM me and I'll add it.


----------



## sleeks

Added a link for the theater signs thread.....


----------



## rutlian

Hi Brian,


I just created a thread for the stage photos for the show of thread, I am trying to get an Idea how to build my future stage so I created one, maybe you can add it to show of thread later.


Thanks,

Peter


----------



## sleeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rutlian* /forum/post/13112794
> 
> 
> Hi Brian,
> 
> 
> I just created a thread for the stage photos for the show of thread, I am trying to get an Idea how to build my future stage so I created one, maybe you can add it to show of thread later.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter



Done...


Don't forget to check the screen wall thread as you can see a lot of stages there as well.


Thanks


----------



## sleeks

Added a carpet thread that was recently started...


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Was reading posts today and was just reminded that it might make sense to have a "show me your garage conversion theater- Before and After". Of course that thread would not be complete without a link to the Sandman's thread.


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstewperry* /forum/post/13931221
> 
> 
> I wanted to share a few photos from my home theatre. I got several ideas from this forum including riser height, screen/stage ideas, etc.
> 
> 
> The space was a previously unfinished portion of our basement. Key characteristics are:
> 
> 13'x25' room size, 92" Stewart fixed screen, Sony Bravia 1080p projector, Denon receiver, 7.1 Elan speakers, Cable DVR, Sony Blu Ray, Apple TV inputs, an Intro DVD played through a basic DVD player (see photo), combination of rope/sconce/recessed lighting, 2 rows of 4 seat w/ loveseat Palliser Kosmopolitan leather seats, Street Vendor 8oz. kettle popcorn machine, custom drapery.
> 
> 
> The components are in a room that is accessed on the left of the screen behind the drapery. There is also a utility room with electrical panels and rear access to the components accessed on the right of the screen behind the drapery.
> 
> 
> We are very happy with how it turned out! I hope there are some ideas that others will find helpful.




Looks great. You should open up a thread on your room in the Dedicated Theaters section.


----------



## dropzone7

Nice list here. Make me want to add sconces and such.


----------



## sleeks

added small theater builds and anamorphic lens setups....


Sorry I haven't visited in a while....


----------



## sleeks

Hi Everyone....sorry I haven't updated in a while.


Added: Media Storage, Completed Theater and Drop Ceiling


----------



## avhero_classof88

A HD 1080 Projector can project a clear pic as an LCD television?

How???


----------



## tjgar

Not sure what you mean by Clear, but I would say just as detailed and better in some other ways.


I have a Sony 52-XBR4 lcd television, a Panasonic Plazma and a JVC 1080p HD-1 front projector.

And I can say that the projector is by far the most pleasant to view. Not just because of the size. It is pixel free viewing, unless you are way too close, and I would not ever view from that close! It is also jutter free with no movement blur or fatigue factor at all. It is more film-like and less "digital looking", All in all, much eazier on the eyes(less fatiguing).


I have just finnished my theater after I moved, I had the JVC in my old house theater and loved it. Until the theater was done, I bought and used the Sony in my den and I liked it. It was clear and bright but a little harsh .Once I got my theater back up running, I realized how harsh the Sony really was.

Some material might look better on the 52 inch because it might hide some image quality flaws of the source. But with good quality HD sources I definately prefer the Projector.


Just my Opinion, but that is how I look at it.


Tony


----------



## sleeks

Added a few:


DIY Racking

Cabinet Style Racks

Sliding Media Storage


Sorry it took me so long to update.


----------



## knux11

what about home theater lighting? not just rope lighting, but HT lighting in general. I'm looking for this stuff right now and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## sleeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knux11* /forum/post/16435910
> 
> 
> what about home theater lighting? not just rope lighting, but HT lighting in general. I'm looking for this stuff right now and can't seem to find anything.



start the thread and I'll link it in.


----------



## FoeHammer865

How about adding a "theater walls" thread link? I can't seem to find anything specific. Referenced a lot of different places, but no definitive thread.


Specifically insulating a staggered stud wall?


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoeHammer865* /forum/post/16744211
> 
> 
> Specifically insulating a staggered stud wall?



I'm not sure how many different ways you can say add R13 to each stud bay...


CJ


----------



## sleeks

Added floor plans....


----------



## mjg100

What about a link for DIY masking systems. With masking systems costing up to $12,000, many like me have to look at DIY for a masking solution.


----------



## sleeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjg100* /forum/post/17409774
> 
> 
> What about a link for DIY masking systems. With masking systems costing up to $12,000, many like me have to look at DIY for a masking solution.



Is there one started? If so, let me know and I'll add it.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleeks* /forum/post/18350539
> 
> 
> Is there one started? If so, let me know and I'll add it.



I don't know if there is a thread showing all the different masking systems, but I have a thread for my DIY, budget design I could add. So let me know if one is started or if there is one already out there.


----------



## sleeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan* /forum/post/18350735
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is a thread showing all the different masking systems, but I have a thread for my DIY, budget design I could add. So let me know if one is started or if there is one already out there.




If you want to start a "Show Me..." Thread, go ahead. PM me the link and I'll add it.


----------



## mizedog

This is a great collection of threads. I'd like to see them continue to grow and be updated. Thanks!


----------



## sammywantsya

awesome guys im kinda new at this point so i hope i can make a good impression here at the forums


----------



## bh285

The "Anamorphic Lens setups" link seems to go nowhere.


----------



## mizedog

I'd love to see a big thread on trimwork (crown moulding, chair rail, coffered ceiling, etc.). There are some great examples of creativity and skill in this forum, but usually they show up as an "also ran" instead of the highlight. Just a thought.


----------



## xzener

I started a "Show me your Soffit" thread, but there has been no responses. I'm at a point where I need a few design ideas for soffit... Can anyone point me in the right direction??


----------



## HTMomof5

Is it possible to have an area where noobies like me could find lobby/concession areas builds/ideas?


Thanx in advance


----------



## bh285

HTMomof5, your best bet would be to use the search feature of the site. You could start a thread asking for feedback on your topic, but provide images and details to build interest. There are some great lobby areas in the dedicated theater threads.


----------



## HTMomof5

I've been lurking here for quite awhile and working my way through the dedicated theatre builds.


Highly addictive.


I was suggesting a thread for the lobby/concessions to be added to the list here the way the bars and completed theatres and game rooms had threads listed in this section.


It was just a thought for others to find them easier. Lol.


I'm digging my way through just fine, though.


----------



## Teamshenanigans

Jamie from Nashville, TN here... here is my theater.


100" 16:9 screen, Optoma HD20 projector, Mission front speakers, JBL center and sub, Elan rear speakers, PS3 for bluray, Sony for receiver.


Acoustic treatments throughout built by me (16 total panels that are shaped to match ceiling/wall angles).


Room is great for movies and sporting events.


Jamie


----------



## bh285

Teamshenanigans, what is that crazy droid looking thing in the back corner of the last picture?


----------



## Teamshenanigans

That is the bartending robot I built... check out the link to my other thread at the bottom...there are a couple links from when it was in Popular Science and Discovery Channel.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=20057493 


Jamie (I build crazy stuff in my spare time)


----------



## bh285

Cool stuff!


----------



## larbo13

Avs is one of the coolest sites !! This really a good idea for a thread. Nice job.


----------



## ljo000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teamshenanigans* /forum/post/20052183
> 
> 
> Jamie from Nashville, TN here... here is my theater.
> 
> 
> 100" 16:9 screen, Optoma HD20 projector, Mission front speakers, JBL center and sub, Elan rear speakers, PS3 for bluray, Sony for receiver.
> 
> 
> Acoustic treatments throughout built by me (16 total panels that are shaped to match ceiling/wall angles).
> 
> 
> Room is great for movies and sporting events.
> 
> 
> Jamie



Looks nice. How big is the room by the way?


----------



## sleeks

Added theater seats


----------



## Yellowmann

Great info.


----------



## Janmannh

I'd like to see postings of "star ceilings", before, during and after!!


----------



## fooks213

The "small theater builds" link is not working.


----------



## Jim McC

How about a "Show me your "DIY DVD rack/shelving thread"?


----------



## Spaceman

Check out the "Media Storage" link. It's not all DIY, but should give you some ideas.


----------



## JRock3x8

small theater link is broken


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRock3x8*  /t/978755/the-show-me-thread-all-of-the-show-me-your-threads-linked-here/0_80#post_23176772
> 
> 
> small theater link is broken



Yup. Been that way since the forum was upgraded. Us small theater guys feel betrayed.









Show me your small theater build.


----------



## JRock3x8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/978755/the-show-me-thread-all-of-the-show-me-your-threads-linked-here/30#post_23177380
> 
> 
> Yup. Been that way since the forum was upgraded. Us small theater guys feel betrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your small theater build.



thank you - looking at building a house this year - will need this inspiration for sure - the arthouse theater is jaw dropping.


----------



## elmalloc

what about show me your star ceiling?


----------



## Mfusick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/978755/the-show-me-thread-all-of-the-show-me-your-threads-linked-here/30#post_23437470
> 
> 
> what about show me your star ceiling?



Link ?


----------



## zuluwalker

I hope someone still maintains this thread. I sent a PM just now, but just incase:


Show me your Remotes

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1520641/show-me-your-remotes


----------



## BamaDave

How about a Dolby Atmos dedicated thread for before & after?


----------



## stampol

i cant see all of the images


----------



## deewan

stampol said:


> i cant see all of the images


This thread is more for links than for images. But if you are having troubles seeing images it could mean that the poster provided a bad link, the link for that image has changed and wasn't updates in the post, or sometimes that you are behind a firewall and the site hosting the image is not allowed.


----------



## stampol

okk..thanks for the info provided.


----------



## Micheal83

great stuff!


----------



## jeff43

small theater isn't working...


----------



## Mccaula718

This just popped up on my Facebook throwback. I the two tower speakers were bungee corded together so my son couldnt pull them down, nor get to the cables behind. He's grown a lot and so has my "home theater" since then.


----------



## SparHeel

@sleeks Great resource!

Suggestions: *Baffle Wall *and *Done with Mirrors* 

Also,* Small Theaters* still isn't working


----------



## talonqc

Uncle Q said:


> @*sleeks* Great resource!
> 
> Suggestions: *Baffle Wall *and *Done with Mirrors*
> 
> Also,* Small Theaters* still isn't working




You can make the *Small Theaters* thread work if you remove the "ttp://" off the end of the web address


----------



## femi

link for small theaters:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...ction/996973-small-theater-build-threads.html


----------



## rbouch8828

*New Small Theater Framing*

Just completed framing and initial wiring for an 18 by 13 home theater. There will be an acoustically transparent 2:35 screen with 3 speakers and 2 woofers behind. There will be 4 in-wall speakers and 4 in-ceiling speakers. There will be a full height equipment rack that can be be rolled out for service. I am planning 2 rows of 4 seats, with the second row on a 1 foot platform. There is an 8x8 star ceiling over the seating area.

Here are pictures of the framing and wiring.


----------



## Richard Green

Great List


----------



## youthman

I just finished editing a video I made of my friend's 7.4.4 Dolby Atmos DIY setup. The room isn't perfect but it sounds incredible. Check out the video here


----------



## cbaker89

Finishing up our sports/movie room.


----------



## genaccmiller

Here is my completed theater.


----------



## Boilermaker744

The links on this page are broken


----------



## best3175

Boilermaker744 said:


> The links on this page are broken


Yup


----------



## Boilermaker744

can anyone fix them?


----------



## Boilermaker744

Bump


----------



## inspector




----------



## Fiction Freek

This is my last set up. Garage door still works and storage behind screen.


----------

